# Feeling ready to do something stupid..



## pissant

Here is my rant...
For most of our marriage, you have put the idea of divorce in the middle of our fights. You have continued to bring up old boyfriends and how great they were with stories of their amazing traits, which I lack completely. You have told me more than once that I am a passive weak man, poor leader and ****ty in bed. You are rarely happy and at any moment you can slip into a rage of blown out proportions and small trivial anecdotes. You’re so full of drama and negativity that it is a wonder to me that we have anything in common. When I met you, I was a confident powerful man, ready to take on the world and able to achieve any feat. Today, I am scared to upset you, worried to confront you and untrusting in my ability to make you happy. You spend more time telling me how I have screwed up than you do telling me anything else. You tell me how you have been hurt in the past and that it will affect our relationship, sex life, and connection, and yet you refuse to seek professional help. You tell me it will make things worse, really, worse, is that possible. You forget good times and replay the bad ones over and over, beating a dead horse to a pulp. According to you, I dress like ****, forced you into every decision YOU have made and never met your needs. However, every goal you have had, somehow, I have been able to help you reach that goal. 
You live in a million-dollar house near the beach in a great town, and yet all you can see are telephone poles and too many neighbors. You have every convenience of life, and yet all you do is talk about what you need. You have barely contributed to our home income, and is it easily dwarfed by the failed ventures we have paid for you to be part of (MLM hell).
I am not perfect, I have said dumb ****, but have I ever attacked you, with words or insults…. Do I not try, do I not take my lumps and work to get better….What about you!?!?


----------



## SentHereForAReason

Explain what you think is stupid and contemplating?


----------



## pissant

Cheat on my wife...Divorce her....make the complicated less so...


----------



## brooklynAnn

Divorce. Then, date some young hot thing that makes you feel like a god.

So, yea, divorce. Much better on your soul.


----------



## A_Common_Man

I would attempt to see if she wanted to make any reform and change the toxic behaviour. If not a separation may be called for to see if she will change at all. I would then proceed further from there if there was no desire for her to change the toxic way she acts.


----------



## notmyrealname4

pissant said:


> Cheat on my wife...Divorce her....make the complicated less so...




Divorce. Wait a year to let your head and heart clear. Avoid "rebound" relationships.

Then date whomever you want with a clear conscience.


----------



## TJW

pissant said:


> You live in a million-dollar house near the beach in a great town, and yet all you can see are telephone poles and too many neighbors. You have every convenience of life, and yet all you do is talk about what you need.


"Entitled" people like this just royally pizz me off. Sorry that you are tied to one of them.


----------



## Diana7

Some people will never be happy no matter what they have.


----------



## anchorwatch

People learn how to treat you based on what you accept from them. 

Where are your personal boundries man? Once the personal attacks start the conversation is over. 

Stop trying to be such a conflict avoiding nice guy.

Things will only change when you do.


----------



## Idyit

When things don't add up using logic it may be time to take a different approach. If her behavior is illogical, consider that maybe she's operating somewhere on the spectrum or some other diagnable condition. 

Pro tip - most often these are things you cant fix. And once you start digging in it becomes a bumpy ride. 

Good luck my friend.


----------



## Marc878

pissant said:


> Here is my rant...
> For most of our marriage, you have put the idea of divorce in the middle of our fights. You have continued to bring up old boyfriends and how great they were with stories of their amazing traits, which I lack completely. You have told me more than once that I am a passive weak man, poor leader and ****ty in bed.
> 
> Sounds like you are weak and passive with a big case of doormatitus
> 
> You are rarely happy and at any moment you can slip into a rage of blown out proportions and small trivial anecdotes. You’re so full of drama and negativity that it is a wonder to me that we have anything in common. When I met you, I was a confident powerful man, ready to take on the world and able to achieve any feat. Today, I am scared to upset you, worried to confront you and untrusting in my ability to make you happy.
> 
> You are scared of her and walk on eggshells to not make her mad. Geeze, listen to yourself
> 
> You spend more time telling me how I have screwed up than you do telling me anything else. You tell me how you have been hurt in the past and that it will affect our relationship, sex life, and connection, and yet you refuse to seek professional help. You tell me it will make things worse, really, worse, is that possible. You forget good times and replay the bad ones over and over, beating a dead horse to a pulp. According to you, I dress like ****, forced you into every decision YOU have made and never met your needs. However, every goal you have had, somehow, I have been able to help you reach that goal.
> 
> You should do her a favor and let her go
> 
> You live in a million-dollar house near the beach in a great town, and yet all you can see are telephone poles and too many neighbors. You have every convenience of life, and yet all you do is talk about what you need. You have barely contributed to our home income, and is it easily dwarfed by the failed ventures we have paid for you to be part of (MLM hell).
> I am not perfect, I have said dumb ****, but have I ever attacked you, with words or insults…. Do I not try, do I not take my lumps and work to get better….What about you!?!?


You are living this ****ty life because you chose to. Why???


----------



## arbitrator

*Lose her like a terminal case of the clap! "180 her" and get to your lawyers office immediately!

She doesn't appreciate you. Put yourself in position to find some woman who does!*


----------



## Marriednatlanta

Marc878 said:


> You are living this ****ty life because you chose to. Why???


This.


----------

